# My first pair of climbing spurs. A total disaster?



## Guran (May 20, 2012)

Since I'm a newbie in climbing, I bought a pair of the cheapest climbing spurs. 
I have'nt had the chance to compare these with any other spurs, but I guess I've got what I have paid for. These are really uncomfy. To be totaly honest, they hurt like a son of a..... As you can see, they're a bit diffferent than the "normal" stuff:
View attachment 238921


Has anybody tried these type of spurs? What is your opinion? 
And if the verdict is bad, do you the have any suggestions of spurs that I should buy?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## echo271 (May 21, 2012)

Guran said:


> Since I'm a newbie in climbing, I bought a pair of the cheapest climbing spurs.
> I have'nt had the chance to compare these with any other spurs, but I guess I've got what I have paid for. These are really uncomfy. To be totaly honest, they hurt like a son of a..... As you can see, they're a bit diffferent than the "normal" stuff:
> View attachment 238921
> 
> ...



I understand money can get extremely tight at times I'm finding if make myself be paitien and wait things out for awhile I can save money and get a good deal on the things I need to help me become sucessful.


----------



## Guran (May 21, 2012)

echo271 said:


> I understand money can get extremely tight at times I'm finding if make myself be paitien and wait things out for awhile I can save money and get a good deal on the things I need to help me become sucessful.



Hi Echo. Well, I did afford to buy other, more expensive spurs, but since this was my first pair I just went for the cheapest. :msp_unsure:
I just found spurs at Wesspur that looks nice; *Buckingham Steel Spurs with Big Buck Pads* Picture below:
View attachment 239001

Would these be a good choice?


----------



## tree md (May 21, 2012)

I have an old pair of steel bucks that I personally find to be the most uncomfortable I have worn. Some people love them. Spurs are highly personalized equipment and not one size fits all. By their very nature of being metal leg irons, they are just not ever going to be a very comfortable piece of kit. However, there are degrees of comfort and you will be surprised what you will become accustomed to over time.

For me, my aluminum Bashlin's are the most comfortable I have climbed in. I can climb in them all day reasonably comfortable. Before that I liked Klein offset gaffs. It takes a little time to get used to working in gaffs and figure out what brand is most comfortable and suited to your physical characteristics.

My suggestion would be to buy a set of used gaffs from the pawn shop which will be much more reasonably priced. Put your money into a decent set of pads if you want to upgrade. Gaffs are not really an item that wears out very quickly and used gaffs are usually not much different than new ones. If you have money falling out of your anus because you are all that in a tree then fine, spend $400-$500 on a new set. If that were the case though I doubt you would be asking this question here. 

My suggestion would be buy a used set and get used to using them. Borrow other gaffs when you can and try them out. Wait until you've had a chance to try out a few different pairs before you buy a new set so you can make an informed decision.

I got my gaffs that I have been using the past 5 years for $75 at the pawn shop. They were like new Bashlin aluminum gaffs with Velcro wrap pads which go for around $500 new from the manufacturer.


----------



## Guran (May 22, 2012)

*Stein X2 climbers*



tree md said:


> I have an old pair of steel bucks that I personally find to be the most uncomfortable I have worn. Some people love them. Spurs are highly personalized equipment and not one size fits all. By their very nature of being metal leg irons, they are just not ever going to be a very comfortable piece of kit. However, there are degrees of comfort and you will be surprised what you will become accustomed to over time.
> 
> For me, my aluminum Bashlin's are the most comfortable I have climbed in. I can climb in them all day reasonably comfortable. Before that I liked Klein offset gaffs. It takes a little time to get used to working in gaffs and figure out what brand is most comfortable and suited to your physical characteristics.
> 
> ...



Thanks MD. That's probably some really good advice if you're living in the US. But around here, climbing equipment is scarse. Any used set would be very hard to find, believe me, I have tried. And borrow, well thats almost an impossible task in these parts. 
Regarding money; nope, I have'nt noticed anything worth that much coming out my lilywhite .... yet. :biggrin:
So my only option seems to rely on the good advice you can give on buying a new set. And that advice is highly appriciated. 
Do you or anybody else have any opinion about these ones, STEIN X2 Climbers:
STEIN X2 Climbers - YouTube
These would be around $400 here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## echo271 (May 22, 2012)

Guran said:


> Hi Echo. Well, I did afford to buy other, more expensive spurs, but since this was my first pair I just went for the cheapest. :msp_unsure:
> I just found spurs at Wesspur that looks nice; *Buckingham Steel Spurs with Big Buck Pads* Picture below:
> View attachment 239001
> 
> Would these be a good choice?



I have a pair like those and I love them its what I started with the only difference is I have the L pads and I still use them everyday hopefully that helps you out


----------



## amert (May 22, 2012)

I dont know much about climbing trees, but I do climb utility poles everyday. I have a pair similar to those buckingham gaff and pad set. I'm generally in my hooks about 4-5 hours a day. I can say they are pretty comfortable. At least as comfortable as a pair of hooks can be.


----------



## frostedunit (May 22, 2012)

amert said:


> I dont know much about climbing trees, but I do climb utility poles everyday. I have a pair similar to those buckingham gaff and pad set. I'm generally in my hooks about 4-5 hours a day. I can say they are pretty comfortable. At least as comfortable as a pair of hooks can be.



Straight Kleins with 3" Velcro wraps, no insert. Only thing this pole monkey will ever climb in again.

Snootchie Bootchies!


----------



## VA-Sawyer (May 22, 2012)

How are your boots ? Do they have metal insoles? Come at least 1/2 way to the bottom of your knee ?
Good boots are the foundation of comfort on spikes. The only exception to that is the Geckos. They feel pretty good even with tennis shoes, but they are dang expensive. As they ( The Geckos ) are made in Europe ( I think ), you may be able to get them a bit cheaper than here.

Even quality spikes don't feel 'comfortable' on a newbies feet. It takes a bit of practice to learn how to make them hurt less.

Rick


----------



## amert (May 22, 2012)

frostedunit said:


> Straight Kleins with 3" Velcro wraps, no insert. Only thing this pole monkey will ever climb in again.
> 
> Snootchie Bootchies!



Actually I prefer the metal inserts, once you bend em right they feel great.


----------



## Customcuts (May 23, 2012)

Guran said:


> Thanks MD. That's probably some really good advice if you're living in the US. But around here, climbing equipment is scarse. Any used set would be very hard to find, believe me, I have tried. And borrow, well thats almost an impossible task in these parts.
> Regarding money; nope, I have'nt noticed anything worth that much coming out my lilywhite .... yet. :biggrin:
> So my only option seems to rely on the good advice you can give on buying a new set. And that advice is highly appriciated.
> Do you or anybody else have any opinion about these ones, STEIN X2 Climbers:
> ...



those Stein climbers look pretty nice, I wonder if reg Coates climbs in those? They look nice and Stein does have quality products so I bet they would be good. Haven't heard anything about them tho.. I have the climb rite aluminum gaffs with t pads and hate the pads. I will be ordering the big buck pads soon!


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 23, 2012)

Geckos thats all ima say


----------



## troythetreeman (May 24, 2012)

i use klien, i like them best
buckingham dont suck
i cant say that for any other spike ive tried, including gecko


----------



## PremiereTreeNet (May 25, 2012)

I am partial to Bashlin, though I have a pair of Bucktites that work better when the weather is bad. I've tried a few others, but my aluminum Bashlins are about as light and comfortable as climbers get. My Bucktites aren't as comfortable, but they are handy during or after our infamous Georgia ice storms.


----------



## Guran (May 25, 2012)

VA-Sawyer said:


> How are your boots ? Do they have metal insoles? Come at least 1/2 way to the bottom of your knee ?
> Good boots are the foundation of comfort on spikes. The only exception to that is the Geckos. They feel pretty good even with tennis shoes, but they are dang expensive. As they ( The Geckos ) are made in Europe ( I think ), you may be able to get them a bit cheaper than here.
> 
> Even quality spikes don't feel 'comfortable' on a newbies feet. It takes a bit of practice to learn how to make them hurt less.
> ...



Hi Rick. Well my boots have a really stiff sole, so there's no pain or discomfort in my feet. It's more way up where the straps are. But if you''l have a look at the picture in my first post at the top you will see that these spurs are designed a bit strange if you compare to ordinary spurs. Strange stuff. But I did'nt know better when I ordered them. :msp_unsure:
Anyway, I would be glad for some advice on good and comfy spikes since I have no chance of trying them out before buying them.


----------



## Greener (May 27, 2012)

Tree md is on point here. It is all about the pads. Although those cheap spurs you show do look a bit rough. Go with a basic pair, but a known brand in the business, but invest in at least "add-on pads" that go on under the regular pads to protect the shin. I use steel insert leather pads (called stiff wrap pads) with the add on pads. This system is probably considered low budget by some climbers. But I have been on them in the tree for 6-7 hours with no discomfort or slippage. I use buckingham spurs, by the way. Little heavier, but reasonably priced and durable.


----------



## clifforion (May 27, 2012)

*buckingham with big buck*

I want to first shoot this out there....I am still rather new to using spurs so take this with a grain of salt please. My first pair of spurs were klein spurs with t-pads, damn near almost fell out of the tree a few times, everything about them for me was wrong for me, went to wespur ordered a pair of buckingham tree spurs and the big buck pad combo that they list and I have not had any issues of comfort or other problems at all they are great, wish I could say the same about me in a tree though lol. Definitely still on the first end of the learning curve though so just my input hope it helps. Keith


----------



## oscar4883 (May 27, 2012)

Steel bucks with the steel reinforced BigBuck pads here. Super comfy as far as hooks go IMO. A touch on the bulky side however, and if you have smallish calves you may have a fit issue.


----------



## Guran (May 30, 2012)

Thanks all for the good advices.
I think I'll go for Distel Geckos. I've read a lot positive stuff about those.
But should I go for the velcro straps over the foot or the leather straps?


----------



## Guran (Jun 2, 2012)

*Decided!*

So I actually found a shop where they had a pair of Geckos in Carbon in stock. I tried them out and I can confirm the following that has been stated in this thread:

1: They are super comfy and really light weight. :smile2:
2: And yes, they're dang expensive!! :msp_mad:

Looking forward to try them out now.....


----------



## echo271 (Jun 2, 2012)

Guran said:


> So I actually found a shop where they had a pair of Geckos in Carbon in stock. I tried them out and I can confirm the following that has been stated in this thread:
> 
> 1: They are super comfy and really light weight. :smile2:
> 2: And yes, they're dang expensive!! :msp_mad:
> ...



If you would lrt mr know how they do been thinking about getting a pair for myself and passing down my steel bucks to a begging climber


----------



## Guran (Jun 3, 2012)

echo271 said:


> If you would lrt mr know how they do been thinking about getting a pair for myself and passing down my steel bucks to a begging climber



Hi echo. Sure thing. You'll be the first to know.:cool2:


----------



## Guran (Jun 25, 2012)

echo271 said:


> If you would lrt mr know how they do been thinking about getting a pair for myself and passing down my steel bucks to a begging climber



Hi echo. So now I've tried out my new carbon Geckos with velcro straps. They were a bit pricey, but really worth the price.
I had a big grin on my face when walking up a huge Birch tree and down agin without any discomfort. 
So I can really recommend these.
(PS; that Birch tree is going to be cut down, no worries...)


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jun 25, 2012)

Ive been thinking about getting the gecko CF as well, letting the steel bucks go.....CF are a lot of money but sounds worth it, in the long run.


----------



## QuadL-matty (Jul 6, 2012)

Geckos or nothing. I've tried em all and nothing compares whatsoever


----------

